# White LT-1650 double engine pulley



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi guys, having trouble locating the proper engine pulley for my lawn mower.

The part number the schematic calls for is 756-0978A. I bought one of these and they are apparently for 5/8" belts and the pulley off my mower is for 1/2" belts. And I can't find a part number for before they made the switch to 5/8 belts and pulleys. I can probably throw on a belt that's 3" shorter and half inch and it will work on this pulley, but will this slow down my overall driving speed (hydrostatic tranny)?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most clutching pulley's are wider then the belt width to help hold the belt on the pulley while allowing the belt to be stationary. If the older pulley utilized a narrower drive belt, then there would be a part number change along with the part numbers for the drive belts. 

What is the model number of your riding mower (not the model designation you posted) ?


----------



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Sorry took so long, the model number of the lawn tractor is 13co616g190.
Serial number is 1F151H10104

I have pics of the pulley I need, and the pulley that the part number the manual states brings up, but can't post them till I get home to my laptop.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The pulley part number you listed is the correct part number and is for the 1/2" belt that is used on the tractor. They do not show or list any changes to 5/8" drive belt on the model number you posted. Unless the pulley you received was marked with the wrong part number, it should work for your application.


----------



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Man I got this all goobered up. They had two part numbers in the schematic, one for a double pulley which I had but was incorrect when I bought it. Then this number which is for a single pulley, which is the correct size for the top.

Had it pointed out to me today I was using drawings from a 2001, and needed to use them for the 2002 model. Then found the part number I needed was 756-0983B. This is the correct one, and is on the way. 

I appreciate you taking the time to read and post in here, thank-you.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

jbrow1 said:


> Man I got this all goobered up. They had two part numbers in the schematic, one for a double pulley which I had but was incorrect when I bought it. Then this number which is for a single pulley, which is the correct size for the top.
> 
> Had it pointed out to me today I was using drawings from a 2001, and needed to use them for the 2002 model. Then found the part number I needed was 756-0983B. This is the correct one, and is on the way.
> 
> I appreciate you taking the time to read and post in here, thank-you.


The original part number you posted is for the single upper drive pulley at least according to the IPL I looked at and all the references I can find for the part also show it to be a single pulley.

http://www.quickieparts.com/mtd-products/756-0978b-mtd-engine-pulley-replaces-756-0978.html

756-0983B shows to be a double pulley assembly.


----------

